# Home Decor Budget



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Budget will be hard to determine. How much decorating is needed?

Do walls need painted! Is this a new home to your buddy? Are window coverings needed? Is there existing furniture? Or is he just thinking of pictures for walls and some table lamps and area rugs?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

How big is the home? A 1200 sqft bungalow doesn't cost the same as a 3600 sqft McMansion.


----------



## 5in1airsofabed (Mar 9, 2015)

hyunelan2 said:


> How big is the home? A 1200 sqft bungalow doesn't cost the same as a 3600 sqft McMansion.


ohh thats good point i think , yeah its is small home.


----------



## 5in1airsofabed (Mar 9, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Budget will be hard to determine. How much decorating is needed?
> 
> Do walls need painted! Is this a new home to your buddy? Are window coverings needed? Is there existing furniture? Or is he just thinking of pictures for walls and some table lamps and area rugs?


these are so many points for me indeed to tell him .. these are i think important too. thanks


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think there is an answer to that question. It's a question of priorities and how much money you have. Some people are content sitting on a milk crate. Some people want to have Allegoria della Primavera hanging above their couch.


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

I imagine a person that would ask this question wants a decently furnished and comfortable first home. If you own the large furniture pieces you can accessorize each major room in an average home for about 1000.00.


----------



## amberhome (Apr 21, 2015)

Cost is depends what type of decoration you going to choose.


----------



## MaryAguila (Aug 14, 2014)

Do you have an IKEA near by? That is how we have decorated on a budget.


----------



## David Ryan (Jul 1, 2014)

According to me.. The outer decoration can be done at any time just by spending some money on materialistic items. Have anyone of you wondered that your home floors will be durable to withstand any damages? Try epoxy flooring installation in your home and see the difference.


----------



## Iamthefederone (May 26, 2015)

For any kind of budget it's best to start with a general discussion about goals and constraints. Things you could consider before looking at money could involve time (how quickly do you want it done) and scope. Is it getting new paint colors, new furniture or a few items for decoration?


----------



## 5in1airsofabed (Mar 9, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> I don't think there is an answer to that question. It's a question of priorities and how much money you have. Some people are content sitting on a milk crate. Some people want to have Allegoria della Primavera hanging above their couch.


Yeah may be you are right lol !!!!


----------



## 5in1airsofabed (Mar 9, 2015)

Iamthefederone said:


> For any kind of budget it's best to start with a general discussion about goals and constraints. Things you could consider before looking at money could involve time (how quickly do you want it done) and scope. Is it getting new paint colors, new furniture or a few items for decoration?


Yeah thats right .. Anyway thanks for commenting and giving suggestion ..


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Home decor budget entirely dependent upon how much work it requires. How big is the home, are the walls painted and most importantly how much you want to spend in decorating your sweet abode. Try using some second hand furniture and paintings for decoration; they give vintage look to the house and are easy on your pocket.


----------



## Marc7101 (Jun 18, 2015)

Another consideration is whether he is going diy or getting contractors in to do the job. This obviously changes the budget drastically.


----------



## homie (Jun 28, 2015)

i heard that it cost $100K at least to decorate a restaurant which looked nothing impressive to me at all. i've seen homes with walls completely covered by decorative items. i lived in a 4000sf house for 7 years and the only things i bought for decoration was 2 cheap paintings. a small piece of good rug alone costs hundreds of dollars. a lot of money can be easily spent for decoration.


----------



## cimot88 (Jun 29, 2015)

5in1airsofabed said:


> Some buddy asking me to give idea on how much budget would be sufficient to decor home and which things are most important while doing the same .. Any ideas will be appreciated.


It depends on the traffic of each person​


----------

